# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  إصدار «°•.¸ دعوة فرح ¸.•°» بصوت الرادود جعفر الدرازي .. (( لتحميل بصيغة Mp3 ))

## My tears

*إصدار* 
*«°•.¸ دعوة فرح ¸.•°»* 
*بصوت الرادود* 
*.. جعفر الدرازي ..* 
*(( لتحميل بصيغة Mp3 ))*
*/*
***
*\*
***
*/*
*دعاء
\
يلي عطاكم الباري مولود
/
شوفوا لصبي بنية
\
يالغالي
/
يامحمد
\
أفضل الصلاة وسلام 
/
يامعريس
\
يا مشارك له بارك له 
/
*
\
*
/*
*ShiaMedia*
*.. نسـألكـم الدعــاء ..* 
*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..**
*

----------


## Silent Night

مشكورا أختي على هذا المجهود





أخوكم،،،
Silent Night

----------


## القلب المرح

شكرا لك اخت دموعي على هذا الاصدار
بارك الله فيك
يعطيك الله العافيه
تحياتي لك بالتوفيق..

----------


## My tears

*Silent Night .. القلب المرح* 
*مشكورين على التعقيب ..* 
*وربي يعطيكم ألف عافية ..* 
*تواصل دائم ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## شمس العشاق

مشكورررررررررررررعلى هذه االشريط الحلووووووووووووو

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك ربي الف عاافيه ..

بارك الله فيك خيتو .

وجاري التحميل ..

كل المودة

----------


## علوية الأصل

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته* 
*مشكوره اختي  ماتقصري كل شي يطلع منش مره جميل*
*   تحيااات علوية الأصل*

----------


## My tears

*شمس العشاق .. شبكة الناصرة .. علوية الأصل* 
*تواجدكم المستر يشجعني ويسعدني ..* 
*ما ننحرم منكم .. وربي يعطيكم ألف عافية ..* 

*لكـم تحيـاتـي  ..*

----------


## همس القوافي

مشكوورة حبيبتي

----------


## fog223

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## My tears

*همس القوافي .. fog223* 
*يسلم لي مروركم  ..* 
*وإن شاء الله الأصدار عجبكم ! ..* 

*لكـم تحيـاتـي  ..*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. الســلام عليــكم و رحمــة اللــه و بــركاته .. 

تسلمـــي خيتـــووو دمــوعــة على هالطرح .. والجهد المتواصل . 
ربي يعطيك ألف عافيــة عنوني .. 
و نننتظر جديدك .. 

تحيـــــاتي لك  ..
 طوق الياسمين

----------


## My tears

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..* 
*حياك خيه طوق الياسمين ..* 
*ومشكوورة والله على التعقيب ..* 
*وأتمنـى الأصدار نال على إعجابك  ..* 
*ما ننحرم من تواجدك ..* 
*ربي يعطيك العافية  ..* 

*لـك تحيـاتـي  ..*

----------


## نجمة سهيل

...السلام...

مشكوره اختي والله يعطيك العافيه

ننتظر مزيدك

...تحياتي...نجمة سهيل....

----------


## نسمة امل

الله ايوفقك
خيه ويعطيك الف عافيه الاصدار ايهبل فى ميزان اعمالك انشاء الله

----------


## My tears

*نجمة سهيل .. نسمة أمل* 
*مشكوورين والله على التعقيب ..* 
*وتواجد ما ننحرم منه  ..* 
*وتواصل دائم إن شاء الله ..* 

*لكـم تحيـاتـي  ..*

----------


## نور علي

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف شكر لك

دموعي


على الطرح الرائع

الله يعطيك الف عافية

تحياتي لك

جاري التحميل




اختك ,,, نور علي

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووره خيتووو

والله يعطيك العاااافيه

وننتظر جديدك..

بيسااااان

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## My tears

*نور علي .. بيسان .. فله حلوة* 
*الشكر لكـم على التعقيب ..* 
*وأتمنـى الأصدار نال على أعجابكـم ..*
*تواصل دائم ..*

*تحياتي لكـم  ..*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ..*

*يسلمووا غاليتي ع هالاصدار الرائع ..*

*الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافيه ..*

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء ..*

*دمتي بخير ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## ابوجواد السنبسي

مشكورة أختي على هالمجهود جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## طفوف

مشكورة أختي علىالإصدار الحلو

وربي يعطيك العافية

----------


## شمس العشاق

يسلمووا غاليتي ع هالاصدار الرائع ..

*الله يعطيك ألف صحه وعافيه*

----------


## ناصرة الله

مشكوره 
تسلم يمناكِ

----------


## أبو محمد علي

مشكور وماقصرت إنشاء الله يكون في ميزان أعمالك

----------


## asm20017

الف شك لك يااحلو على تعبك




مادري وصل الجديد للراود جعفر الدرازي الجديد دعوة فرح


ولكم الف شكر 

لا تنسون اذا وصلكم خبروني
انا في انتضاركم

----------


## نسمة ليل

مشكوووور

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد




شريط جعفر الدرازي وصل لكم ياحبايبي الي اسمه دعوة فرح تفضلوا:







المقدمه:
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=k7a5n5i0tn





المولود:
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=3rr4zpe2nt




شوفوا لصبي بنيه:
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=5op2jezfkt





عيدك مبارك:
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=pto2e86j3d





في ليله ::
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=gldkyrwcd9





يالغالي:
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=gmvmwdc160





يامحمد:
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=nxqlnll4q7





يامشاركله:
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=6h4uiti7he



يامعرس:http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=r2n3jn7mhi





الختام:
http://www.shiatop.com/download.php?id=c4a7c6xvqv

منقوول

----------


## دمعه حزن

*روح وريحان*
*الف شكر لك ع تنزيل هالاصدار الحلو*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يارب*
*بانتظار كل جديد*
*دمت بخير*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوورة اختي 
دمعة حزن
على مرورج
نورتينا 
انشاء الله عجبج

----------


## ولد ملك

مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكووور اخوي
ولد ملك
على مرورك
بس اني بنت 

اختك
.:روح وريحان:.

----------


## آهات عاشقه

تسلمي حبوبتي روح وريحان 


على الاصدار الي يجنن مثلش


الله يعطيش الف عافيه 


دمتي لنا

----------


## شذى الخليج

يسلمو حبيبتي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة اختي 
على الطرح الرائع
تحياتي لك اخوك 
الناري

----------


## همس القوافي

يامحمد

رووووووووووعة 

يسلمووو على المقاطع

ربي يعطيك العافية

----------


## زهرة القلوب

*مشكوره اختي* 
*الله يعطيش العافيه*
* تحياتي زهرة القلوب*

----------


## زهرة سيهات

يسلمووووووو على الاصدار الجديد

----------


## lisnawati

كل الشكر اختي العزيزه
بارك الله فيكي
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يسلموووو على الشريط الحلووو

----------


## بسمه الم

مشكوره اختي 
على هادي الباقه الجميله
ونتمنى المزيد

----------


## قيصرالحب

مشكوره اختي والله يرحم ولديك ان شاء الله

----------


## قمرهم العالي

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## مارية2006

* مشكورررررررررررررعلى هذه االشريط الحلووووووووووووو*

----------


## صبا نجد

مشكورة خيتو 

نتمنى منكي المزيد

----------

